# Medicare denials



## Thouvenel (May 24, 2012)

If a patient is consulted with a specialist on one day, the specialist performs the surgery the subsequent day, is the "consult" considered a pre op or can he expect reimbursement?  Since consults are not billed any longer, I'm not sure what the correct answer is.


----------



## dseyfried (May 25, 2012)

If the surgeon made decision for surgery on the initial day then he can bill it with a 57 modifier and will get paid.


----------



## Thouvenel (May 25, 2012)

Thank you Debra, it appears I left off the 57 modifier after going back and checking the claim.


----------

